# raise in homone levels!!



## shelleyangel (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi peter,

sorry to bother you again, but i have soom questions i was hoping maybe you could help with. 

Firstly i had my 1st cycle of icsi 14 days ago, i started bleeding very slightly on sat night, i did a HPT on sun and go a +ve, the blleding has continued, it is frest blood (red) but so far has not clotted. my gp sent me to epc on monday where i had a scan which of course was not much help as it was to early. but my lining was bright and 20mm with 2 echo sites in the uterus (not sure what that means). and had blood taken for hormone levels, as they thought it may be an ectopic as i have had 1 before. the dr gave me an internal where i had no garding, rebound or pain. the results came back as 123ui so i had to have the blood repeated today in hope it would have doubled, but i didn't it only raised by 30% so i have to have it repeated on friday.

do you have any idea what this may indicate, i did do another HPT yesterday which again was +ve and darker than sundays.

sorry for all the questions and confusion but i feel as though i am in limbo. thanks for you time and help.

shelley


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

shelleyangel said:


> Hi peter,
> 
> sorry to bother you again, but i have soom questions i was hoping maybe you could help with.
> 
> ...


----------

